# PGA Partner's Club



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I always get a mailing for this club. 

What is the advantage of joining the PGA Partner's Club?

Have you received anything cool to review AND keep? Say a Scotty Cameron putter or a TM R7 460?

It looks to me that you'll only get a golf towel, Gatorade or some balls to review.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I join the USGA.. I like the rules book you get.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I belonged to the PGA Partners for 3 years and did not recieve any golf items to review. It is an OK publication but I no longer subscribe. I have multiple years of subscription to Golf Digest instead.
There might be some advanatages as far as discount green fees for you since you live in USA. That just was not the case for me, living in Ontario.


----------



## mandonko (Oct 1, 2006)

*Okay*

I would join just for the rule book!!

Where you join and whats the cost??

Craig

www.myspace.com/88451829


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I keep getting a bill from the PGA Partners Club, but I didn't join...


----------



## PlayerOfTheYear (Dec 13, 2006)

I joined the USGA and PGA Partners Club. The USGA gave me a rule book which was useful and a cap with a US Open 2007 - Oakmont logo. 

With the PGA Partners Club, I actually made money. I got one product to review but it was a training aid which probably retailed for less than $10. But the way I made money is that the yearly fee is $24 but they have a rebate program where you can get back $10 per quarter. All you have to do is send them a quarterly coupon (which they provide) and a copy of your receipt from green fees and a copy of your scorecard. So basically, the club pays me $16 per year.

--Poty


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

I have never known anyone that got any real benefit from the PGA Partners Club. To my knowledge there is not connection between this organization and the PGA. It's main purpose is to sell you a subscription to their so-so magazine. Discounts on golf courses can be had in your local paper and the items that you are sent to test (if any) are generally junk. Besides, any organization the sends unsolicited membership billings can't be too straight up.
If you must join a golf organization, join the USGA.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in supporting the USGA. Never saw much reason to get that involved in the PGA. Seemed to me more like a way to just send more money to a profit making organization that already has a good plenty.


----------

